

Meet Gram, HP’s New Name for the Company Formerly Known as Palm (2012) - rbanffy
http://allthingsd.com/20120815/meet-gram-hps-new-name-for-the-company-formerly-known-as-palm/

======
freehunter
Posted on August 15, 2012 at 10:35 am PT. Has Gram actually done anything
since then?

~~~
cpeterso
I think Gram is working on smart TVs.

~~~
freehunter
You mean like this, also from 2012?

[http://www.webosnation.com/gram-working-lg-open-webos-
tv](http://www.webosnation.com/gram-working-lg-open-webos-tv)

I haven't heard a thing from them in years. Is there anything new?

EDIT: I take it back, I have heard something from them that was just over a
year ago: [http://www.webosnation.com/lg-purchasing-hps-webos-
division-...](http://www.webosnation.com/lg-purchasing-hps-webos-division-
licensing-webos-smart-tvs)

Gram got bought by LG, so they're not even at HP anymore. Useless post.

------
umbsrd
From what I understand, Gram was developing the webOS TV integration. That was
sold and assumed into LG Silicon Valley Labs? So no Gram news unless you're
counting SVL.

------
frozenport
Somebody date the title, this article is 2 years old(!)

~~~
freehunter
I don't even think it needs to be dated. From what I can tell, they announced
this name then never did anything. It's not like this is an interesting
article from the past, it's just nothing. Unless Gram has something new,
there's no reason for this post at all.

